# is this PSU good?



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

so, i found a pretty cheap PSU that is 500W... and i started wondering could this be any good.... i already got a little list of parts.... and the total price right now is 298,65€... so its getting pretty much to the limit... but i already got MoBo, Case, Processor, Graphics Card, hard disk and stuff... but then i saw that my PSU is pretty deep 5H!7... so here's the link to the PSU
http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=GPA-500S8&b=1




(and heres a little picture)


----------



## ktec (May 19, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chieftec+psu+review

A PSU can ruin every piece of hardware in your computer, choose wisely
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cases/display/chieftec-psu-roundup.html


----------



## Aastii (May 19, 2011)

Heku said:


> so, i found a pretty cheap PSU that is 500W... and i started wondering could this be any good.... i already got a little list of parts.... and the total price right now is 298,65€... so its getting pretty much to the limit... but i already got MoBo, Case, Processor, Graphics Card, hard disk and stuff... but then i saw that my PSU is pretty deep 5H!7... so here's the link to the PSU
> http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=GPA-500S8&b=1
> 
> 
> ...



No, it is not any good at all. What are the specs of the rest of your system?

For the price:

http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=CMPSU-430CXEU&b=1

is a much better option, even though it is a few € more. If it can't power the rest of your system though, there is no point, hence the asking for the specs



ktec said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chieftec+psu+review
> 
> A PSU can ruin every piece of hardware in your computer, choose wisely
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cases/display/chieftec-psu-roundup.html



For future reference:

http://www.computerforum.com/176674-banning-let-me-google-you.html


----------



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

My Specs: (somehow....)
Case: CM HAF 912 PLUS
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-80GA-UD3H
Processor: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition
PSU:?
Graphics Card: ATi Radeon X1550
(internal)Hard Disk: HITACHI DeskStar (75GB)
(external)Hard Disk: LACiE 1TB, LACiE 2TB (=3TB)
RAM: not yet decided, gotta buy DDR3 (im now having DDR2)
CD Drive: from the DELL i think... (DELL OPTIPLEX GX620

anything else?
(i have not yet buyed the parts.. i have the Hard Disks, Graphics Card, CD-Drive


----------



## Aastii (May 19, 2011)

Though the power supply you posted is a bad unit, you would be able to use it. Your system is fairly outdated, and as such, not very power hungry at all.

I would still, however, go for the Corsair unit I posted above. At what is essentially the same price, you are getting an infinitely better power supply, so why not?


----------



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

im just wondering... is 430Watt enough to run motherboard, 6 Fans (for good airflow) and everywhere else the PSU cables are needed.... it's the only thing im now worried of...


----------



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

found a couple of PSUs... i was just wondering if you guys have anything to say for yourselves....
ktec... i know, but it would be better to hear from any of you.. because i think its just better... since it will be "fresh"... no 2yrs old stuff...
so here they are:

AXP 500W Version 2.20 Power Supply




http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=AXP-B500P12P&b=1

MODECOM PSU 530W 14CM ATX12V2.2 4XSATA




http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=MC+530+CARBON&b=1


----------



## Aastii (May 19, 2011)

Neither of them are any good. What is your budget for the power supply?

=EDIT=

and yes, 430W would be plenty for the system


----------



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

well, my budget starts to get full, but ~50€


----------



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

okay... so if ill choose:
CORSAIR PSU 430W 12CM ATX12V2.2 80+




http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=CMPSU-430CXEU&b=1

im just wondering about the cableing...(if thats even a word)... so, is it like the most "noob"PSUs that have all the cables comming from one hole.. or is it so u can attach the cables to the PSU urself... no extra cables in way....?


----------



## Aastii (May 19, 2011)

The ones where you can take off and put on only the cables you need are modular power supplies, which that ones isn't, and which you can't fit within your budget unfortunately.

The Corsair unit is the best available with in your budget, and will be plenty for the system you are planning to build


----------



## Heku (May 19, 2011)

okay, then i think ill choose CORSAIR PSU 430W 12CM ATX12V2.2 80+


----------



## linkin (May 20, 2011)

Heku said:


> okay, then i think ill choose CORSAIR PSU 430W 12CM ATX12V2.2 80+



I'd advise against that, it's not a very good model (for a corsair unit)

Have a look at this instead:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256061


----------



## Heku (May 20, 2011)

lol, multitronic doesn't sell that xD


----------



## Aastii (May 20, 2011)

linkin said:


> I'd advise against that, it's not a very good model (for a corsair unit)
> 
> Have a look at this instead:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256061



1. Look at the other links, the currency and the user's location

2. For the budget, the Corsair unit is the best option.

Compared to the older TX series units, no, it isn't great, but it is still a very good power supply, and certainly should not be considered bad. More over, compared to the other units posted, it is a hell of a lot better.

And, not entirely helpful to the issue at hand, but I wouldn't get the Silverstone unit. For the same price (or less when shipping factored in) I would sooner take:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371044

or (what would be my choice):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371047


----------



## Heku (May 20, 2011)

Newegg is in america right?.. i will be trying to get all parts from same place... or as many as possible


----------



## Aastii (May 20, 2011)

Heku said:


> Newegg is in america right?.. i will be trying to get all parts from same place... or as many as possible



Newegg have 2 sites - one in US, one in Canada, and neither ship outside of their country of operation, so aren't any use to you unfortunately


----------



## Heku (May 20, 2011)

i had counted on it


----------



## ktec (May 20, 2011)

are all the women blonde and pretty?


----------



## Heku (May 21, 2011)

not all, but most


----------

